# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  Shēmā ielodēta ATmega8 pārprogramēšana

## 0xDEAD BEEF

Sveiki!
Ir shēmā ielodēts Atmega8 (TQFP paka). Mājās mētājas JTAG programators. Cik reāli ir pieslēgties tam atmega8, kas ir ielodēts un to pārprogramēt? To atmega vajadzēs lodēt laukā?
THNX!
Beefs

----------


## karloslv

Ja MOSI, MISO, SCK un RESET ir pieejami, tad ņem tik un programmē.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ko nozīmē nav pieejami? Ka tiek jau izmantoti citiem nolūkiem?

----------


## karloslv

Nu, pirmkārt varbūt kāds ir pacenties un izvilcis celiņus līdz kādam štekerim vai kontaktlaukumiem. Tas būtu - fiziski pieejami. Ja tā nav, tad jālodē tievi vadi klāt uzreiz pie kājiņām. Otrkārt, vai kāds uz tiem piniem shēmā nav uzsēdinājis motora vadību vai ko tamlīdzīgu, ko negribi iedarbināt programmēšanas laikā (jo platei spriegums ta jāpadod), vai arī brutāli ielicis kaut kādu kondensatoru, mazu pretestību u.tml., kas nokauj programmēšanas signālus. Tad var nākties vai nu tos celiņus temporāri pārgriezt vai vēl citādi izpildīties. Vobshem jādomā pašam, es nezinu, kas tev tā par shēmu, bet citādi jau nav problēmu programmēt ielodētus kontrolierus, manējās konstrukcijās visi ir ielodēti.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu tas ir brushlesa draivera plate, kas nedarbojas tieši tā, kā man gribējās!
Kā tā JTAG programēšana notiek? Ar high voltage, vai arī maģiskajiem signāliem? Kā atmels to atšķir no parastās funkcionalitātes, jo ja paskatas, tad uz visām tām kājām arī sēž citas funkcijas virsū (izņemot MISO kāju).

----------


## Velko

ATmega8 jau nemaz nav JTAG. Tā, ka jāprogrammē pa tiem pašiem SPI piniem. Atšķir? Kad RESET ir 0, tad darbojas programmēšanas režīmā.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Neatšķiru!  :: 
Un reset kāja ir pievienota pie kaut kā! Programators to mēģinās vilkt uz leju? Tātad jaatvieno, ja?
Beefs

----------


## karloslv

Atkarīgs, kam pievienota. Ja izdosies novilkt, tad var neatvienot.

----------

